# Crate training



## Arlothevizsla (Oct 14, 2018)

Hello. We are trying to crate train our lovely 9 week old V. He is very clever and has taken on board a lot of stuff we have tried to train him. However with the crate training he lasts 30 seconds and whines and howls so loud. We leave him in his crate after he’s eaten(in his crate) for 30 seconds. Any longer he cries. However when he needs a nap he takes himself to bed in the crate. Please has any body got any tips?

Thank you


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

sounds great that he is willing to sleep in the crate! (our first V thought crate is only for eating at this age). 
my advice is to feed him in the crate. make sure he peed and pooped and does not have any physical needs to come out. if he cries just for attention, don`t give in (earplugs...). once he stops, take him out and praise, let him chew in your lap. then take him back, possibly with the chew. they need lots of sleep at this age (around 20 hours), so no crate time should be only poop, pee, short training and cuddle sessions. u seem to be on the right path.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

One of the things you're inevitably experiencing is how human they are, when they scream in the crate it really is heart breaking, it sounds so soulful. But, he'll survive. 

Crate training is important for a lot of reasons, but perhaps most important it teaches self soothing, which is particularly important with the V, b/c they are so sensitive...they need to learn how to manage that and not melt down or otherwise be emotional basket cases.

The task at 9 weeks is to start a consistent routine and stick to it....typically in 45 min or 1 hr cycles, it's potty, eat, potty, play, potty, nap. If you guys are doing that, then let him scream..it's not that you are abusing him or tormenting him, but rather him demonstrating his inability to self sooth and modulate...it's like a reminder of why you're doing this!.

So, stick to a consistent, reasonable routine, let him scream and then settle, and within a month or so it will stop. If you take him out early, then you reinforce the screaming. And, always take him out after a nap or in the AM regardless of him screaming, he needs to go potty and that takes precedent.


----------

